
Google To Invest $10 Million In Green Startups - luccastera
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/09/12/google-to-invest-10-million-in-green-startups/
======
ahsonwardak
In my experience in nanotechnology, green technologies and/or clean tech are
the new buzzwords for VC's. I would be really interested in leveraging web
applications for this up and coming industry. One great application might be a
way to use the web for carbon credits. You bid on carbon credits, real-time.
Think EBay goes green.

Another more cynical side of me thinks that this is "green-washing". Big
companies want to appear friendly to the environment, when they really aren't.

